# Relocation questions



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just been offered a pretty good job in UAE.

The silly question I have is around our stuff - how do people normally decide on what to take?

TV? Surround sound? some furniture? some essential kitchen items? books?

I see the point of arriving there, and having some of your most essential things.

But at the same time, selling everything carries with it a certain freedom too. Although you'd be selling it at a depreciated value.

We're moving from South Africa, and most likely will not return - unless it becomes paradise on earth ;-) 
After a few years in the UAE we'll probably move on to another country.

Any help in this decision?

Thanks


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

If your company is not paying relocation I would probably sell everything and buy in Dubai - huge secondhand market with so many expats coming and going. If you want to bring lots of personal stuff I would probably just air freight it. Emirates Air Cargo is good value.


----------

